# I started my terrarium and completely forgot about the net cups. Help please!



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

I forgot about the net cups when I did the background to my viv and I'm wondering if I can silicone them to the already existing great stuff background. I can post pics if anyone is interested. One more question, should I silicone them first then greatstuff around them? Or how should I go about doing this? Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Some people just cut the hole and then put the net cup in. You could even top off with great stuff if your hole is too big! Good luck on your build! Post pictures if you can! I love to see other people's ideas come to life!


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Leuklover said:


> Some people just cut the hole and then put the net cup in. You could even top off with great stuff if your hole is too big! Good luck on your build! Post pictures if you can! I love to see other people's ideas come to life!


What would I cut the hole with? Just a knife or is there a better tool? Also, should I silicone the cups into place or is that a bad idea? And how would I let it drain if it was just cut into a hole? Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question!


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

skittlenips said:


> What would I cut the hole with? Just a knife or is there a better tool? Also, should I silicone the cups into place or is that a bad idea? And how would I let it drain if it was just cut into a hole? Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question!




Carving or bread knives.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> Carving or bread knives.


Would I carve a hole for the water to drain or what? Thanks!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Some people use straws to shove in their great stuff. I have used silicone to add airline tubing and keep in it place before I great stuff. It seems to work well, but many people prefer to add a straw. I use the same knife for cutting the great stuff because if it is at all wet, it won't come off the knife. We also use a razor blade knife. Good luck on your build!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Before you go carving up your background, what plants are you planning on putting in the cups in the first place. Most plants that you would use in a frog tank are epiphytes that don't need a pot and in fact often don't do well in a pot anyway. I have 12 tanks with a variety of backgrounds. All have well grown in backgrounds. Not a single one has any mesh pots in the background.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

phender said:


> Before you go carving up your background, what plants are you planning on putting in the cups in the first place. Most plants that you would use in a frog tank are epiphytes that don't need a pot and in fact often don't do well in a pot anyway. I have 12 tanks with a variety of backgrounds. All have well grown in backgrounds. Not a single one has any mesh pots in the background.


I was planning on putting Bromeliads in the net cups, I heard that was what you were supposed to do? Is it not?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

skittlenips said:


> I was planning on putting Bromeliads in the net cups, I heard that was what you were supposed to do? Is it not?


No, not usually. You "heard" wrong, they're epiphytes...


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

JPP said:


> No, not usually. You "heard" wrong, they're epiphytes...


What plants would I put in the cups? I'm glad i heard this before I planted my tank. Where would I plant them? I heard putting them in the soil causes them to get root rot.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

skittlenips said:


> What plants would I put in the cups? I'm glad i heard this before I planted my tank. Where would I plant them? I heard putting them in the soil causes them to get root rot.


Plant cups allow you to.plant terrestrial or trailing plants higher up on the background. Broms are usually mounted directly on the background or other hardscape features.
Yes, putting them in soil can cause them to rot. So you wouldn't put them in net cups either, because you'd still be planting them in soil. To be honest, it really seems like you rushed into your first build a little too quickly without enough research.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

JPP said:


> No, not usually. You "heard" wrong, they're epiphytes...


There are plenty of terrestrial bromeliads you can put in net cups... But I know you're likely referring to neoregelia sps.  Just bustin' your balls!

I've got several neoregelias planted in fast draining soil that I have outside my tanks that are mother plants and producing many pups. 

This is a Bromeliad neoregelia "Donger" that is in soil in a pot that puts pups out like crazy!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Since vivariums are so humid, bromeliads will do better without any soil around their base. They will tend to rot if you put their bases in soil. You can just poke their base into the Great Stuff. If they don't hold, you can add a "holster" made of floral wire to keep them upright. You can also drill holes in cork or wood and poke the stolons (bases) into the holes. In nature, most the bromeliads we use in our tanks grow attached to trees. (Not my picture)









In the old days their were as many vivarium plants available and people would put baby house plants in the pots. Now we have a better selection of tropical plants to choose from. Most of the vivarium plants that are for sale these days are epiphytes, which means they naturally grow on the bark of trees or in the moss that grows on the bark of trees. So, normally with plants like peperomia, ficus, marcgravia, orchids, ferns philodendron and many begonias, just to name a few, you take cuttings, wrap the cut ends in damp sphagnum moss and used U-shaped wire to pin the plants onto the background where you want them. Plants that need the soil like alocasia, syngonium, terrestrial begonias, pilea, etc. would be grown in the ground at the bottom of the tank. No need to put them in the background where they kind of look out of place anyway.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

JPP said:


> Plant cups allow you to.plant terrestrial or trailing plants higher up on the background. Broms are usually mounted directly on the background or other hardscape features.
> Yes, putting them in soil can cause them to rot. So you wouldn't put them in net cups either, because you'd still be planting them in soil. To be honest, it really seems like you rushed into your first build a little too quickly without enough research.


Well I was doing my research on joshfrogs.com... Where they put their bromeliads in net cups. No need to be so rude man.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

He didn't mean to be rude. He was just suggesting that maybe you should spend more time researching and looking throughout the forum because all of your questions have been answered in previous threads. I don't mean to start an argument but I have a small piece of advice. Before asking questions, use the search bar for the answers and if nothing comes up, then ask. Trust me, it saves a lot of your time. Also there is a bromeliad sticky in the plant section. Check it out! Good luck!


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

skittlenips said:


> Well I was doing my research on joshfrogs.com... Where they put their bromeliads in net cups. No need to be so rude man.


That's the only method they use? Not according to this:
How to Plant Epiphytes in a Vivarium - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians
Did you read about the other methods for mounting epiphytes during your research? Because you have this thread going too:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/291386-what-plants-do-you-put-netcups.html
...and in that thread yesterday, you asked "How would you stick them into the background?"...and yet Josh's shows you several different ways to do so. Of all of those methods, the net cups are most at risk for having epiphytic broms rot and fail. Especially in the humid confines of a viv.
I wasn't trying to be rude, I've been attempting to answer some of your questions and be honest with you. Its always better to learn as much as you can first, before you start building.


----------



## veggieme (Apr 22, 2016)

I am a newbie and have probably caused you experts to shake your heads, wondering what the hobby is coming to-BUT I am also a shameless research queen/control freak (same thing). So, without taking sides (ok, the experts win because they are the ones who will help me keep my frogs alive) I can tell you that I may or may not have asked the same questions to which I have already received answers-not to annoy people but because sometimes a more thorough explanation can change my mind about what makes sense. Also, the more of the same answers a newbie like me gets, the more I bow down to your wisdom and think "Well, if they all say "413 flies a day" it must be right ;^) As I was making lava cakes for my teenagers, they all marveled that there is drama on "mom's frog board." My teenaged daughter aka DRAMA Queen suggested that the experts can simply not answer questions that are presumed to be redundant or not well thought out and leave the newbie to find another source who has the time and inclination to mold a newbie into an expert.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

veggieme said:


> "Well, if they all say "413 flies a day" it must be right ;^)


I stand by my answer. 413 IS right.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I use these steak knifes from Dollar Tree on foam then use a razor knife to finish things up if needed. You can heat them up and bend them. I have them curved to the left and to the right and angled to get into different spots 









I'll sometimes go through knives at thrift stores and yard sales to find some to use.


----------

